# Sad Situation: Need GUINEA PIG advice (NJ)



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey all. Today I got a text from a friend of mine asking if I, or any other person I knew was looking to take in guinea pigs. Apparently upon leaving her house to get the paper this morning, she found a cardboard box on her drive wait, with a not saying "Their fate is now delivered unto your hands." Inside the box were two Guinea Pigs. Two innocent lives, thrown away just like that. I am so upset I don't even understand how...

Anyway, She is keeping them in her garage (her parents will not let her keep them) and it is the only place safe from the cat. She still has them in the cardboard box I called around to mutual friend of ours who has piggies but is allergic so can't have anymore. Who was able as of a few hours ago bring my friend some guinea pig food and some water. He said they looked slightly malnourished and one might be pregnant She will not buy them a cage I'm sure of it. I wish I wasn't concerned about their care because i know she is trying to fo teh right thing and find them homes, but they need a cage and steady temperature. I'm very worried.

I need any advice anyone is willing to give me. Care, where to find a cage, diet, etc. FOr those in NJ if anyone knows of a shelter or rescue or ANYTHING or knows someone who loves animals and wants to give these guys an amazing home, please let me know.

I know this may seem weird because it wasn't me who found the guinea pigs. I just can't stand to see these poor innocent animals abandoned. I know my friend is trying her hardest, or at least I hope she is. I can't believe anyone would do this.

Thanks in advance,
Liz


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

find an exotic vet office.. or other pet related public places.. stores... clinics.. ect that may allow you to post something up as an adoption ad.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not from the area but these are a couple of sites I found that might be able to help
North Jersey Guinea Pig and Hamster Rescue
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ431.html

Have a Heart Guinea Pig Rescue
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ250.html

That is really sad what happened but so good of you to be helping them. I will never understand why people would do such a thing either


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's terrible!! I hope you/she can find a good home for them. Please keep us updated.


----------

